# Leerzeichen bei Ausgabe?



## ache (10. Nov 2009)

hallo, ich soll ein feld mit 5 zahlen erzeugen, die dann jeweils durch ein leerzeichen getrennt ausgegeben werden. So weit bin ich jetzt


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		int anzWerte1 = 5;
		int[] werte1 = new int[anzWerte1];
		werte1[0] = 35;
		werte1[1] = 12;
		werte1[2] = 76;
		werte1[3] = 45;
		werte1[4] = 23;
		for (int i = 0; i < werte1.length; i++) {
			System.out.print(werte1[i]);
		}
	}
}
```


--> in der console kommt das hier heraus: "3512764523" , wie kann ich zwischen den einzelnen zahlen leerzeichen erzeugen?


----------



## Michael... (10. Nov 2009)

Genauso wie Du die Werte ausgibst, kannst Du auch Leerzeichen ausgeben:

```
for (int i = 0; i < werte1.length; i++) {
	System.out.print(werte1[i]);
	System.out.print(" ");
}
```
oder mit verketten:

```
for (int i = 0; i < werte1.length; i++) {
	System.out.print(werte1[i] + " ");
}
```


----------



## ache (10. Nov 2009)

aja, cool danke! bin völliger neuling


----------



## musiKk (10. Nov 2009)

Du kannst auch [c]Arrays.toString()[/c] nehmen.


----------

